# son returning to uni .......help!



## sue63 (May 28, 2010)

Hi  joel is returning to uni tomorrow.  He is doing so well.....accepting everything, injecting and eating well. 

His blood sugar did drop to 3.6 today and he felt a bit shaky bit ate a biscuit. 

I am terrified of hypos ....imagination running away from me that he will be have loads of these and be in danger!!! He seems unconcerned!

I know me worrying is worrying him as we are very close but I can't help it afer 1 week!

Want to let go now and trust him but it is so hard

Please reassure me.


----------



## am64 (May 28, 2010)

sue ...its only natural ...you just being a mum x whats the care like at the uni gps ? has he got things like a medi-alert card ?


----------



## Northerner (May 28, 2010)

Hi Sue, I've had quite a few hypos in my time, but only two or three that have really worried me. He will recognise the symptoms and be able to treat them quickly. Imagine having a drink and then suddenly feeling a bit tipsy, you have a cup of strong coffee and in a short while you feel fine again - that's what most of mine have been similar too, although you do usually get a few other warning signs too. 

Try not to worry, because it will only make him worry about you! I understand your concern, as I've always felt it must be harder for the parent/carer/partner who can't know just what it feels like.


----------



## Freddie99 (May 28, 2010)

Hi Sue,

If you want I could give you my mobile number or MSN or facebook for Joel to use if he wants some advice or someone to ask. I'm just coming to the end of my first year at uni.

Tom


----------



## am64 (May 28, 2010)

brill TOM i was hoping youd come in ...how are you ??? ( sorry off thread) ...Joel if you are reading this ..link up with these guys ... they are great ..sue i have met Tom and others and they are good people


----------



## SacredHeart (May 28, 2010)

Get him to get in touch with me if he'd like to meet up and chat, or email or something. I can be in Leeds in half an hour on the train


----------



## shiv (May 28, 2010)

hi sue, another person here offering their details should he want some people of similar age to talk to  please feel free to drop me a message! 

it's totally natural for you to be worried - thing is, even if he does seem unconcerned - he's going to have to learn to deal with it. and everyone does, in their own way


----------



## sue63 (May 28, 2010)

*Thank you already*

Thank you for your support.......you have been great x


----------



## Copepod (May 30, 2010)

"His blood sugar did drop to 3.6 today and he felt a bit shaky bit ate a biscuit." Sue - that shows he can detect when he's feeling hypoglycaemic and knows how to act - he'll be fine.


----------

